# F.s 120 gallon Acrylic tank price drop..



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 120 gallon acrylic tank for sale the tank dementions are 4ftx2ftx2ft. It is drilled for a wet dry filter.It comes with a stand and a 4 ft pc 4x 65 watts coralife brand needs new bulbs. and stand. The tank is still in use and will be ready to go on the weekend of october 15. $400 for the set up or $ 400 for the tank and $ 75 for the light strip..

























Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe Double Linear Strip - 48" (4X65Watt) - Lighting - Power Compact Strip Lights at BigalsOnline


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

nice tank Dave... wish I had the room in my place and if I did I would be picking this beautiful tank up that weekend


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> nice tank Dave... wish I had the room in my place and if I did I would be picking this beautiful tank up that weekend


Thanks. There is an easy solution to your problem . You can sell your other tanks and buy mine..lol problem solved


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Whoa. It's empty already. Well all I want
to say is I saw this tank yesterday and it has an awesome footprint. Very nice looking tank


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Whoa. It's empty already. Well all I want
> to say is I saw this tank yesterday and it has an awesome footprint. Very nice looking tank


thanks .The tank is still full of discus. That is an old picture of the tank. The picture was take a day after i bought the tank..


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is it drilled?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> Where is it drilled?


It has an overflow on the left side of the tank and the old owner had drilled 2 holes on the back wall but those are plugged and not in use.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt.........


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

driftwood added..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey man, id take this peice if its still available??
you heading out this way anytime soon


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

110 gallon tank sold.....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top.... wow close to 700 views and not one offer..


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

650 of those views are from me


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice looking tank, 
Wish I had the space for it.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

sold.........


----------

